# Stir it up



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I must admit, I was a swirler! Will try just stirring, what do you lot do?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone know how to share a youtube video so you can play in browser as opposed to link?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Can't help you on the techie side, but I must admit to being surprised at the noticeable difference a stir makes to the first sip of straight espresso.

Delivers a marked strengthening of flavours.

Assumed this was excessive but a convert after trying this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

In my android phone using the YouTube app, I click the 'share' button just below the video and the option to 'copy'. By pasting this into the 'reply' option on the forum it seems to put the actual video in rather than just a link.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Anyone know how to share a youtube video so you can play in browser as opposed to link?


 The reply editor should automatically convert to an embedded video when you paste the link:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> The reply editor should automatically convert to an embedded video when you paste the link:


I see you've got it to work. It used to do that, however when I tried it on the new style forum it didn't....

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------

